# Vinyl Cutter Settings for Fashion Film Silhoutte Cameo



## summer15 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi, I just bought a Silhouette Cameo 3. Does anyone know what settings I should use to cut Stahls Fashion Film? I'm completely new at cutting vinyl.

Speed?
Thickness?
Blade?
Cutting mat?

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You should have asked 'Whats a good starting point for this Vinyl' because even manufacturers settings are only just that and you have to find the correct setting for you.
I always start
Blade 2
speed 2
depth 8
cutting mat yes.

I don't know if your fashion stuff is thick because I haven't seen it in the UK, but I cut heavy glitter at blade 4 and depth 10 no mat.
you just have to get used to experimenting and keeping records for reference and there will be a list of pre sets in the studio to give you a starting point.


----------



## summer15 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you! I will give those settings a try


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

for easyweed (which is fairly close to fashion film thickness) i use:
blade - 2
speed - 7 
thickness - 12
cutting mat - yes

there is a little option before hitting cut, that should say 'TEST CUT'
utilize this option, it is great for finding your settings especially if you have some scrap

(dekzion, speed 2?, you must be a patient person
i used to do 8, but found 7 was best for all designs and glitter)


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I like speed two. I have gone mad sometimes and gone speed 6 or even 7 ! but that was lots of straight cuts for large text and sign stuff. I do tend to cut a lot of size 7- 10 font and give the cutter time to get into the corners nicely instead of rounding them out. and then I have time to get a coffee too instead of always drinking a cold cup.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

maybe i will bump the speed down and see if i notice any difference,
especially on the finer detailed designs

good tip


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

talking of tips, I now use a 3 ft long piece of .5mm celluloid that I've turned into a 13 inch wide cutting mat with 3M re-position able spray. it really does help to get a better cut on longer lengths in the middle of the sheet.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks for the speed tip Dekzion

i am down to 4 on simple designs and 3 for fine or small text.
and there is a difference in weeding and less missed cuts


----------

